

Startup Hiring: 6 Subtle Signs You Might Have A Winner - jmtame
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1506/Startup-Hiring-6-Subtle-Signs-You-Might-Have-A-Winner.aspx

======
gleb
Replace "hiring" with "dating" and the article still works. Replace the whole
article with "establish rapport with" and it still works. People are good with
judging people.

------
johns
Actual title: Startup Hiring: 6 Subtle Signs You Might Have A Winner

~~~
jmtame
fixed

------
gaius
_why Lisp doesn't really provide the startup advantage any more that Paul
Graham might think it does_

Out of curiousity, what was the reason?

------
geuis
Your comments are very good to hear for people like me who are looking to do
something new. I'm in a job where I like the people, but I am trying to push
things in a new direction but am getting nothing but resistance. Very tired of
hearing "no" and "this is how we do things". I'm at the point where I either
want to work for a startup or start my own.

------
albertcardona
_Strong Opinions, Well Defended_

That's about it all: a person who holds to his/her opinions in an articulate,
broad and open-minded way, _and is ready to change them when proved wrong by
him/herself or by others_. That's whom I want to work with. Includes self-
teaching and an interest for the world around them.

